# Entirely OT, But Superman Saves The Day Yet Again!



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

Here's a great piece of good news about Superman with which to start your weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Man, what a great story!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great story!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

That is awesome once in a lifetime ! 


Robert.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice to hear a happy ending. Something quite rare in the news these days!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Mr. Mark.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Wonderful story, thnaks. That Action Comics cover would make a great Superman kit/diorama...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think amongst the 4,000 comics in my basement, the most valuable one is worth maybe $100.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BrianM said:


> Wonderful story, thnaks. That Action Comics cover would make a great Superman kit/diorama...


I've thought of that myself. The first hurdle to overcome is, what make amd model is the car that Superman is trashing? It must be of model year 1938 (the year that Superman made his debut) or earlier.

How much earlier? Superman was a work in progress for almost four years before he got published. According to the story in _Action Comics_ #1, Superman is destroying the ride of Butch Matson, a thug who had kidnapped Lois Lane. We may assume that the Depression being in full swing and all, ole Butch may have been forced to get by with an older set of wheels.

I would also point out that Joe Shuster, the Man of Steel's co-creator, had a very Impressionistic drawing style, which was common at that time (you'll notice the rear door has a handle but no outline at the back). It's quite possible that he was merely drawing a generic car, not a specific make or model. At any rate, the diorama project can't properly get off the ground until one of you auto buffs can identify or discard as fictional the soon-to-be insurance claim:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Though _Superman Returns_ was a disappointment to many, the movie does offer a nice nod to the _Action #1_ cover.










I'm guessing the Mustang is a '66?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks a little like a 1938 Packard...








Coupe














[/
Model: 1600. USA
Yeah I'd say the model 1600. Which is the bottom picture...
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Good eye, McDee! The fender flares looks more like a '37 Ford, to me though:












And it looks like the car Shuster depicted had a single piece windshield. A quick search on eBay didn't turn up any 1938 packard kits; the only models are roadsters and Entex' 1/16 scale "formal sedan", which looks more like the Addams' family car. I suppose the more literal-minded dioramists will want to kitbash a Shustermobile, but I would be happy to do the _AC_ #1 cover using the Monogram Ford sedan, and spend my efforts on converting a bunch of 1/24 scale figures for the scene.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Good eye, McDee! The fender flares looks more like a '37 Ford, to me though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah except for the headlights, and side windows, but that Grill looks dead on:thumbsup:








The Packard 1600 has the right Headlights, 3 side windows and door handles (Looks like the rear door is a Suicide door?)...and the trunk mounted Spare Tire (Tyre for the good folks from Oz)...Maybe it's a combo of both???
....but wait a minute...Looky what I found...









Not sure if this is the right car or not...but Who Cares...finally some Vintage Babes:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Not sure if this is the right car or not...but Who Cares...finally some Vintage Babes


"Vintage" is the word there, Slick. Them as are still around will be in their 90s. Not to rain on your parade...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes Mark, but you're forgetting that my uncle Jacob left me his time machine..
1938 here I come....









Whoa, almost forgot...gotta run...meeting him for lunch in 53 years
Later Dudes.....
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

McDee,

To quote Oliver Hardy, who was speaking under not dissimilar circumstances, "I have nothing to say." :freak:


----------

